# i need help!



## artistwood (Feb 16, 2009)

i have a small digital camera capable of taking really close pictures. i don't have a photo program on my computer so does anyone know how to resize the pics for the avatar or to show off one of my pens. i'm new to turning. 1st pen was a slimline BOW, second a 50cal BMG, 3rd a 30-06 antler pen and 4th is a euro using a tiger blank. guess i'm new to all this so any help will be greatly appreciated......thanks much....bear


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 16, 2009)

Which Operating System are you using on your computer?


----------



## artistwood (Feb 16, 2009)

windows XP


----------



## jedgerton (Feb 16, 2009)

Many digital cameras will allow you to take smaller pics than their maximum resolution.  Do you have any settings for picture size on the camera?

John


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 16, 2009)

Grab the Image Resizer here.  It's free and works well.  http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Downloads/powertoys/Xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## jrc (Feb 16, 2009)

Put your photos in a folder on your desktop.  Open the folder and ckick on a photo to highlight it.  Look to the left to find ( File and Folder Tasks )  click on Email this file.  Then OK.  There is options you can try later.  This will put it on an email.  Email it to yourself and save it.


----------



## artistwood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks much for the help....i'll try it..............bear


----------



## Gordon (Feb 18, 2009)

Jim - thanks for the tip.


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 19, 2009)

If you plan on doing more, try Gimp: http://gimp.org/

It's not Photoshop, but it's pretty darn good. And it's free. I use Photoshop CS3 on my Windows and Mac, and Gimp on my Linux machines.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Feb 19, 2009)

You can also do it in Paint.

Just open it in Paint, go to Image > Attributes, and it will tell you the demensions that your picture is. (example: 1440 x 731 pixels)

Decide what size you want it. (say you want a width of 400 pixel)

Calculate what % of the original you want the final to be. In this case (400/1440)x100 = 27.8% (That's: Desired Width devided by Existing Width, multiplied by 100, equals %)

In Paint, hit Ctrl+A to select the whole picture.

Go to Image > Strectch/Skew

Enter 27.8 (your result) in the Horizontal AND Vetical fields. Click okay.

You now have a smaller picture with a big white border on the right and bottom. (The image shrinks, not the canvas size) 

You can either click and drag the edges of the image to the edge of the picture, or you can go to Attributes and enter the demensions of the picture manually. (In this case, 27.8% of a 1440x731 pic would be ~400x203)

Kinda elaborate to explain, but for simple picture resizing, it's free.  Once you do it a couple of times, it's fast.

Personally, I use Photoshop CS3.


----------

